# Atlas Infernal Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for Rob Sanders' upcoming Inquisition novel has been released. Inquisitor Czevak is finally revealed!.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that's one goofy ass jacket he's wearing.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

The jacket is a tad bit ostentatious for an Inquisitor in my opinion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Blatantly stole that off a Harlequin! :laugh:

And to be honest, it's a bit lame compared to some of the fantastic artwork being pumped out by BL recently.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Jacket... just ruined it for me. Though it may reflect his personality; if so, it's okay. They pulled off a goofy Commissar with some great success (surprisingly!), but an Inquisitor? I don't know - I don't think so.

Perhaps he hunts Slaaneshi cultists who are so distracted by the aesthetic "beauty" of his garment that he can shoot them in the face.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sure the alternative title suggested was "Inquisitor Czevak and his technicolour dream coat". Do my eyes deceive me or is he packing one of those funky Eldar close combat weapons?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well do keep in mind Czeveks background and how he much contact he has with the Eldar prior to them taking him for some undisclosed amount of time. It is not to unlikely for him to have taken some of their own culture into his personality to be able to better use them at a later time.

The coat stands out and is many coloured, something the Eldar might very well associate with the Harlequins and how they transcend certain constraints or problems between the various groups of the Eldar.


Personally, I rather like that cover if only because it reminds me of some of the older ones. More than that though, just by looking at it you get a sense of something important to the plot: that it centers on an inquisitor and he is visibly scared of something. One of the most powerful individuals in all the Imperium, with the authority to destroy worlds and take command of whole armies, is visibly scared and running away from something.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darkreever said:


> One of the most powerful individuals in all the Imperium, with the authority to destroy worlds and take command of whole armies, is visibly scared and running away from something.


Not something, some*one*. Ahriman pursues Inquisitor Czevak relentlessly.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not something, some*one*. Ahriman pursues Inquisitor Czevak relentlessly.


Yes well, if you just look at the cover alone, knowing that Czevek is an inquisitor, you don't know who or what he is running from. Just that something has put enough fear into an inquisitor that he is running from it.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not something, some*one*. Ahriman pursues Inquisitor Czevak relentlessly.


Buying the shit out of this book.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Worst.Techpriest.Ever said:


> Buying the shit out of this book.


Good, you buy all the shit and leave the good parts of the book for the rest of us!

k:

Seriously, after reading up on this guy, I'm definitely looking past his coat.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Has Inquisitor Czevak been featured before? He got any novels as back-ground?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup. It's called "Atlas Infernal" for background.


----------

